# Hornhecht auf Grill



## SUND-PIRAT (14. Mai 2014)

Moin,

wollt mal in die Runde fragen wer von Euch schon Erfahrung mit Grillen von Hornhecht hat??? Wenn ja, wie? Ich wollt das demnächst mal probieren..
Und da der Fisch ja etwas schneller trocken wird als andere, muss ein Masterplan her... |rolleyes


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hornhecht auf Grill*

hab was gefunden! #6 

# Hornhecht putzen, ausnehmen, in Stücke schneiden (wie gehabt)
# von allen Seiten mit Salz (auch von innen!) kräftig würzen 
# pro Stück Fisch, doppelte Größe Alufolie auslegen
# Kräuter nach belieben hacken, Möhren und Zwiebeln klein schneiden
# den Fisch auf Alufolie legen, einen Spritzer Zitrone geben
# mit Kräuter, Möhren und Zwieben füllen
# Alufolie zu einer Tasche formen, an den Rändern fest verschließen 
# Fisch sollte mindestens 5cm Luft nach oben haben 
# die Tasche auf eine nicht zu heiße Stelle auf den Grill stellen
# etwa alle 10 Minuten schauen und eine Garprobe machen 

|laola: hört sich erstmal gut an!


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hornhecht auf Grill*

Moin Moin
und gräte schön grün


----------

